# RV Wholesalers



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Anybody done business with RV Wholesalers in Ohio? If yes, would you do it again? Thanks!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have read both good and bad about them but probably more good than bad. What brand and model are you looking at? You may be surprised what a local dealer will do to earn your business by using the quote you get from RVW as a bargaining tool.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

We are looking at a 34' TT by Forest River. The model is available from three different brands of Forest River so they are all similar. I've received a quote from RV Wholesalers with no problem. Explore USA is also ready with an answer on best price, at least for the model I asked about. Both supplied approx drive out pricing without blinking an eye. Other dealers (local) that I have requested a price from through their website "internet pricing" button will not give me a number. I guess it's all about getting us in the office and locking the door until we sign. We have been to one dealer in the area and made two offers. All we hear is how they won't be making any money if they sell it to us for the price we offered. The offer we made was higher then what RVW would sell their trailer to us for. Well, we have just about given up on the local guys and that's why I asked about RVW. Not sure that we want to do that either. Thanks!


----------

